# [SOLVED] Choosing a video card



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's what I have:

Intel Core i3 3220
Gigabyte motherboard model b75m-hd3
8g RAM
NVIDIA GeForce GT 610
Windows 7
My PSU is an allied ATX 300 Swtiching power supply Model SL-8320BTX.

From a previous post I've made on this forum I know that my video card and PSU need replaced if I'm going to get better graphics on my computer. After reviewing choices I kinda gave up on it. I'm now revisiting this idea. Someone is going to buy me a gift for Christmas, limit is $150. That doesn't really leave any room for improvement if I try to get both. So my plan is to ask for a video card and pay for the PSU out of my own pocket. This is what I am thinking about getting because it seems to me to be the best I can get for the money.

Here's where my problem comes in. I don't know if this video card will be much of an improvement. I don't know if there are other video cards that would be better. I don't even know if this video card is compatible with my system. Any suggestions for a better card that I could afford would be appreciated, but my main goal is to figure out if I can use this card. 

If you need more information feel free to ask.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

After doing a little more searching I found that I might be able to get this Radeon for a couple bucks over budget but it seems it might be better than the nvidia. 

I also forgot to mention it will be used mostly for gaming. Games such as Starwars: The Old Republic and the (to me) much anticipated SOE game H1Z1 that comes out in January are going to be frequent. I'm hoping to play them on better than the lowest graphics settings. As it is if I try to play DayZ even on the most garbage settings I can, I still am lucky to break over 20 FPS.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

You'll need a matching XFX or Seasonic branded 550W PSU to go along with the upgrade. Too bad you posted this now, as last week XFX had a sale for a $25 550W Modular PSU.

The R9 270X is a better card over the GTX 750 Ti.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

Okay, couple questions with that... I was wanting to get a 650W PSU just incase I decide to upgrade other stuff later. That wouldn't be a problem would it? Also, why does it have to be a certain brand PSU? Would this PSU work with this video card? Also, how can I tell if that graphics card will work with my computer?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

You'd be risking your system using a low quality PSU. XFX or Seasonic are the only two brands that offer high quality PSUs. Antec HGC PSUs are also okay to pick up. Stay away from the rest.

A 650W will be fine if you don't mind the extra cost.


Well...thanks to the wonders of Amazon's crazy pricing issue lately, the 270X is now out of your price range on Amazon: $194.32


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

According to what I'm looking at it still says 154.99. And ah ok, I thought you were saying there was some kind of compatibility thing to worry bout with the psu. 

Still don't know about if the graphics card will work though. Like... If I pull out my current card and plug in the 270x, will it fit the same slot? Do I have to worry about it being incompatible in some other way?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

Refresh your browser, I still see the $194.

You'll have to uninstall the drivers from the GT 610. Then by plugging in your new PSU and GPU, boot the PC and install the AMD drivers. It won't be that difficult.

You will certainly be able to play games on medium settings, but the i3 will begin to limit your performance after High-medium.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

Yup it changed to 194 now. Not worried about it though. I can still go for the nvidia or keep looking for another cheap but good card. I was just concerned because I don't know if all video cards fit in the same slot or something. Are there any factors like that to look out for?


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

Alright I was able to find a cheap GTX 760 and decided that I will get this as my PSU. Will this work out?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

A GTX 760 will do just as well. This is a better option than the retail edition of that PSU:

XFX TS Series P1550SXXB9 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Bronze Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

I'll find another one that is SLI ready that has a higher wattage like maybe this one. I still want to have over 600W so that I hopefully don't have to buy yet another new psu if I upgrade further in the future (like my i3 and an even better graphics card in the future).


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

The "SLI ready" claim is pointless, ignore it.

That Seasonic one is more expensive, but will do the job. You'd be better off getting a 650W though as that way you would be able to handle nearly every GPU and CPU upgrade for your PC.

If you had to choose between the 620W and 550W, I'd recommend just sticking with the 550W.


----------



## takitoes (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

Just wannted to add as well, what are you planning to do with the GPU upgrade Raziel?

At your price range the difference between AMD and Nvidia can come down to what you want to do with it, including what games if any.

You do need a PSU upgrade to go along with any GPU upgrade, but nothing like a 600w would be necessary. Currently your system will draw ~120w under maximum load. If you take out the GT 610 and replace it with say a GTX980 you would still only be drawing ~ 300w absolute max.

This power supply:
Antec VP-450 450W ATX 12V v2.3 Power Supply - Newegg.com

Will match the sort of graphics card you are getting perfectly. Antec is one of the most trusted brands in PSU's and your very very unlikely to have any problems with a build of this sort of power draw.

As for the card. The order or cards you should get for gaming are likely going to be:

r7 265 > r9 270 > GTX 760

Each gets a little more expensive but gives you more performance. Depending and what store you buy from you might be able to fit a GTX 760 into your budget which would get you playing modern games a max settings or very close to at Full HD resolution 

EDIT: Just read your replies a little more sorry 

SW:TOR is pretty tame in terms of performance demand and will run max settings with any of the above cards. Day Z is the opposite, even a GTX760 is going to have a hard time running it at max settings just because of how far you can push things like the draw distance and the level of detail in a lot of the textures. The other thing is that Day Z is likely to be stressing the performance of your CPU so you wouldn't be able to push it to max settings without a CPU upgrade too.

As far as what will work with your computer. If you search for the specs on your motherboard you will see it has a PCI-E 3.0 slot. This (and the older 2.0 slot which is the same size and shape) is the current standard for all GPUs. As long as you have it on your motherboard, the only other thing your computer needs is enough power from the power supply and the correct cables (hence why you need the upgrade, your current PSU likely doesn't support higher level GPU's).

One last note:

In general buying parts to "future proof" your computer is a waste. If you were to buy a large PSU now with the thought to upgrade to a bigger GPU later on, then you would find you probably need a CPU upgrade to match the GPU as well. Whats more is that GPU's generally decrease in power required not increase, the current top of the line GPU's use roughly half of the models from just 1 year ago and still achieve more performance, and that won't change dramatically in the future. In 2 years time you will probably be able to double your GPU performance for exactly the same cost in power, maybe even less.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

The only recommendation from Antec would be their HGC series. Stay away from the rest of their low quality units, like the VP series.

You can also go with XFX or Seasonic (all models of those are high quality).


----------



## takitoes (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Choosing a video card*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The only recommendation from Antec would be their HGC series. Stay away from the rest of their low quality units, like the VP series.
> 
> You can also go with XFX or Seasonic (all models of those are high quality).


XFX and Seasonic make good PSU's but they are not the only ones.

That Antec model i recommended is proven for a couple of years to be very very well made and more then capable of meeting its quoted specs. It meets 80Plus requirements and have the standard safety features of powersupplies that cost much more. It's easily one of the best PSU's available for this kind of rig,especially given the price.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Choosing a video card*



takitoes said:


> XFX and Seasonic make good PSU's but they are not the only ones.
> 
> That Antec model i recommended is proven for a couple of years to be very very well made and more then capable of meeting its quoted specs. It meets 80Plus requirements and have the standard safety features of powersupplies that cost much more. It's easily one of the best PSU's available for this kind of rig,especially given the price.


They are the only ones. Every other manufacturer uses low quality Chinese components and Chinese manufactures with very little quality control.

The 80 Plus certification is so easily achievable, any major manufacturer who mass produces PSUs can achieve it. It isn't until after the 80 Plus Bronze award where things become more valid. Granted, you should never settle for less then 80 Plus Bronze, but your claim of "80Plus requirements and have the standard safety features of powersupplies that cost much more" doesn't make it an A+ PSU.

If you want to recommend Antec for a PSU, then the only real option would be to recommend an Antec HGC series. Or rather stick with the top quality brands of XFX or Seasonic.


----------



## takitoes (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Choosing a video card*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> They are the only ones. Every other manufacturer uses low quality Chinese components and Chinese manufactures with very little quality control.
> 
> The 80 Plus certification is so easily achievable, any major manufacturer who mass produces PSUs can achieve it. It isn't until after the 80 Plus Bronze award where things become more valid. Granted, you should never settle for less then 80 Plus Bronze, but your claim of "80Plus requirements and have the standard safety features of powersupplies that cost much more" doesn't make it an A+ PSU.
> 
> If you want to recommend Antec for a PSU, then the only real option would be to recommend an Antec HGC series. Or rather stick with the top quality brands of XFX or Seasonic.


Just because something is made in china doesn't mean its low quality...

Heck Seasonic are Taiwanese.

Your not mentioning a bunch of other brands that make power supplies that are as good if not better then Seasonic, whatsmore XFX don't even make their own PSU's.

Enermax, Corsair, Antec, Silverstone, Coolermaster all make power supplies that are more then capable of powering any home computer system and thats not to name them all.

Rather then get into a back and forth, go and read any number of the reviews of the sites that show their methodology and see how good that power supply I recommended is.

Not saying don't recommend Seasonic and XFX, but you can get all the quality required from much cheaper units without risking your PC.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

Already got my gtx 760 in the mail, now I gotta wait a while to get the psu. Thanks for the back and forth about the psu brands, but my only real concern was compatibility. I wasn't sure if there were some that came with different hook ups than others or something like that. 

As for how big the psu I'm going to get will be: Currently my computer requires between 200-250W and I have a 300w psu. After checking several calculators the psu I will need for the GTX 760 could range between 338-435W (the ranges here being the lowest and highest numbers found from different calculators). Each subsequent upgrade would cause a need for more power, not less. Therefore I will be getting a 650W PSU. As for what company, now that I know there's a rating system I'll just include the gold and platinum and exclude anything lower than that and then search for price. This way I'm getting the power I want, at a decent quality, from whatever company just so happens to be there and that leads me to...
Rosewill CAPSTONE-650 650W Continuous @ 50°C, Intel Haswell Ready, 80 PLUS GOLD, ATX12V v2.31 & EPS12V v2.92, SLI/CrossFire Ready, Active PFC Power Supply
Fortunately it has a large number of positive reviews and is marked with AnandTech Editors' Choice Award (whatever that is) so it can't be that bad of a piece of equipment. 

Thanks for the help everyone. With the graphics card and the matter of the PSU resolved the matter is closed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

A 550W or higher PSU is required for a system running a GTX 760.

Rosewill PSUs are next to the bottom of the barrel along with Cooler Master PSUs. As I've said, stick with the brands XFX or Seasonic, otherwise you're taking the risk of the system.

The reviews you read are typically created within days of owning the product, the those awards are given out like candy.

GTX 760 + 550W (or higher PSU) XFX or Seasonic branded is my recommendation.


----------



## takitoes (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Choosing a video card*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> A 550W or higher PSU is required for a system running a GTX 760.


550w is enough to power any single GPU currently on the market with the rest of his system.

OP: If you want to have a little headroom for future upgrades then the 650w is a good choice and it isn't costing you much more  Go for it!



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Rosewill PSUs are next to the bottom of the barrel along with Cooler Master PSUs. As I've said, stick with the brands XFX or Seasonic, otherwise you're taking the risk of the system
> 
> The reviews you read are typically created within days of owning the product, the those awards are given out like candy.


No offence man but this is such a load of bs. There are plenty of companies out there making good PSU's. This particular model the OP picked is widely reviewed in depth and given good ratings because it uses a number of known quality parts, meets well above it spec'ed rating with a known design.

Again, i think you have a good option on your hands there OP  Enjoy your new rig!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Choosing a video card*



> 550w is enough to power any single GPU currently on the market with the rest of his system.


If you chose a GTX 770, 780, 980, or Titan, a 550W wouldn't even boot the machine. So no, a 550W isn't powerful enough for every GPU on the market. That also doesn't include the many AMD GPUs.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

It is always wise to go by what the manufacturer says the graphics card needs for power then add 30% to it.

Going for a power supply that uses low grade chinese capacitors is a bad idea.

Anyone who says you only need a 300w psu because the power draw is only 120w doesn't really understand how much strain that would put on the system as a whole especially if it is a low quality psu.

Stick with XFX (made by seasonic), seasonic, and Antec HCG (made by seasonic).

There are other good makes of psu out there such as the newer superflower units but the ones above are the best.

Some brands of power supply used to be good but they now use low quality manufacturers to make them e.g corsair, coolermaster etc.

There are some really bad makes that should be avoided such as rosewill, kingwing and huntkey.


----------



## takitoes (Dec 12, 2014)

A gtx780ti draws around 240w max. You would have to have ALOT of other stuff running to run out of power with a 550w. The r9 290 would be cutting it close because of peek power demand around 350w but a good 550w PSU would handle it just fine. 
As for not booting...go look at any number of the YouTube videos of people gaming with 500-650w psus with top of the line single GPU systems, power draw higher then 550w would generally mean a watercooling loop or dual GPUs ect. 

Either way op has his answer, let us know if there is anything else you need


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

its not about using all of the power a psu can handle its about efficiency. If your running a psu that's 80% efficient for example and your power draw is 120w and your running a 300w psu the efficiency of that psu will drop like a stone and it wont last a long time

Its the same if you go for 1000w psu and only need a 500w psu you are halfing the efficiency.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Choosing a video card*



> go look at any number of the YouTube videos of people gaming with 500-650w psus with top of the line single GPU systems


Keep in mind many YouTubers who claim to have this outstanding background in computers are mostly incorrect. Not a single major YouTuber has knowledge about extensive computer building and their recommends are far from quality machines.


----------



## Raziel1988 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Choosing a video card*

So long story short, the psu is going to give me more of a headache than the graphics card. From what I can gather Corsair and Seasonic are the two top dogs and most people agree that Seasonic is the top of the line. Okay Seasonic it is. There, and it even has modular (whatever that is). Now my problem's resolved.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Choosing a video card*



Raziel1988 said:


> So long story short, the psu is going to give me more of a headache than the graphics card. From what I can gather Corsair and Seasonic are the two top dogs and most people agree that Seasonic is the top of the line. Okay Seasonic it is. There, and it even has modular (whatever that is). Now my problem's resolved.


Sounds like a plan to me!

---

BTW not sure who said Corsair was a top dog, they too have joined the group of low quality PSUs. :grin:


----------



## takitoes (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Choosing a video card*



greenbrucelee said:


> its not about using all of the power a psu can handle its about efficiency. If your running a psu that's 80% efficient for example and your power draw is 120w and your running a 300w psu the efficiency of that psu will drop like a stone and it wont last a long time
> 
> Its the same if you go for 1000w psu and only need a 500w psu you are halfing the efficiency.


Have you looked at what it required for 80+ bronze / silver / gold / platinum ect? Good PSU's will maintain 80%+ efficiency all the way up to and generally slightly beyond the quoted maximum power delivery spec. This is not uncommon and its definitely not limited to PSU's made by Seasonic.

All of this information is readily available through a number of websites that do complete and accurate testing if you really don't believe me.



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Keep in mind many YouTubers who claim to have this outstanding background in computers are mostly incorrect. Not a single major YouTuber has knowledge about extensive computer building and their recommends are far from quality machines.


Another load of BS...Sure not all of them are "pro's" at building systems, but the best overclockers in the world are on youtube and I can guaruntee they know their systems backwards, particularly when it comes to power delivery.

Whats more its pretty easy to see systems with GTX780 ti's with sub 600w PSU's booting without blowing up...



Raziel1988 said:


> So long story short, the psu is going to give me more of a headache than the graphics card. From what I can gather Corsair and Seasonic are the two top dogs and most people agree that Seasonic is the top of the line. Okay Seasonic it is. There, and it even has modular (whatever that is). Now my problem's resolved.


It really isn't that hard Raziel, Seasonic definitely make great quality power supplies, but if you want to save some money there are PLENTY of other options, including something as cheap as what I recommended for you on the first page. Seasonic and XFX are not the only good power supplies on the market by the long shot, if you interested ask and ill show you a bunch of other models and scientific methodology that support what im saying 

It's up to you what you spend and what you think you need for the future, but i can tell you a for a fact that your system will only draw in the region of 250-300w under very very heavy load. So a good quality PSU thats 450w+ will suit you for now.

Modular means you can attach and detach the cables at the back of the PSU so you dont have to have cables you dont have plugged in just hanging out at the bottom of your case. Its a luxury that makes your system "cleaner" on the inside.

Enjoy your new rig anyways


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Choosing a video card*



takitoes said:


> Have you looked at what it required for 80+ bronze / silver / gold / platinum ect? Good PSU's will maintain 80%+ efficiency all the way up to and generally slightly beyond the quoted maximum power delivery spec. This is not uncommon and its definitely not limited to PSU's made by Seasonic.
> 
> All of this information is readily available through a number of websites that do complete and accurate testing if you really don't believe me.


I know this is solved so I will just add this I don't need to believe you because I used to test power supplies for a living.

The 70 and 80% efficiency rating is not an exact standard, it is not a law or anything like that. manufacturers at the moment can show at the moment that their supply can handle the 80% efficiency but they do not have to show that it can do this for a certain amount of time. So a so called kingwing 70% efficient psu may be 70% efficient but this could be for 10 minutes it could be for 10 hours it could be for 10 months but with their reference design running one these on what you would say is enough I hardly doubt it would be any longer than that.

Many sites that show testing and reviews for power supplies and thing like overclocking do it in a controlled environment, they do not do it in a normal household environment where there can be defficiencies in electricity that can have an effect on a stable flow, although decent power supplies can counter act this.

Also some review sites are paid by manufacturers to say their products are good when in fact they are crap.

There is a video on youtube where it shows some people testing a huntkey 900w psu and they have it in a box that is built to withstand explosions because huntkeys are renowed for going bang when pushed to near their so called max output. In the video is passes but they only did this for a few hours not what I would called proper testing which is at least 100 hours.

Anyway this thread is solved so lets not get into an argument.


----------

